

Paris Review has put all their author interviews online - jamesbritt
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews

======
shanes
Thank you jamesbritt for finding this link. This has to be one of the greatest
things I have ever seen on the internet. Seriously. The sheer amount of
information I can gleen from these interviews is worth so much more than
almost anything I can think of. I'm busily copying many interviews and pasting
them in plain-text format in order to read something when I have no internet
or for when the end of the world arrives, whichever comes first. I'm resisting
reading them online, though I have succumbed a few times. Congratulations to
the Paris Review for making these available and again to jamesbritt for
thinking of posting this link on Hacker News.

~~~
jamesbritt
I had read various interviews over the years, and was stuck by how thoughtful
they tended to be, on matters of writing and craft in general. Having them now
online is real treasure, and just struck me as the sort of thing HN'ers would
appreciate.

------
nochiel
This is wonderful. They've been tweeting these interviews for a while now, and
I have found them uniformly excellent. If you are a writer you do yourself a
terrible disservice if you miss a single one.

------
dugmartin
and it was all done in PHP.

~~~
dugmartin
Not sure why this was down voted - maybe it sounded snarky? That's not what I
meant - my company built the site on a PHP framework and templating system I
wrote. I guess I should learn not to comment at night when I'm tired.

~~~
nochiel
Congratulations and thank you for building the site. It is beautiful and works
well. You probably should have posted this instead of your first comment (that
first comment is of a type that tends to get down-voted very quickly around
here).

ps. That said, there is a HN rule that states, roughly, "thou shalt not ask
why you were down-voted."

~~~
dugmartin
I did write a different first post but then deleted it because I couldn't get
the voice of the post right. I replaced it with an intentionally vague post
thinking someone would says "how do you know that?" Now that I write that it
sounds infantile. Like I said, I'm finally learning not to post when tired :)

btw, I can't take any credit for the actual site - I just built the framework
its built on. It was designed by our amazing designer, Jennifer Over,
interviewed here:

[http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2010/09/22/jennifer-
over-...](http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2010/09/22/jennifer-over-and-our-
new-web-site/)

and it was developed by Gerard Gualberto (gerardg here on HN).

